# Hercules royal prince



## Miketothek (Jul 10, 2018)

I came across an older Prince. Need some advice on if its worth restoring. 

Not trying to do a full factory style rebuild. Kind of want to clear coat the bike as is and keep its patina. I domt know much about the bike though.


----------



## alecburns (Jul 10, 2018)

I say avoid the clear coat. Clean off the rust, relubricate the internals, and lather it with some Boiled Linseed Oil and ride the hell out of it!


----------



## Miketothek (Jul 10, 2018)

alecburns said:


> I say avoid the clear coat. Clean off the rust, relubricate the internals, and lather it with some Boiled Linseed Oil and ride the hell out of it!



Thanks man! I figured for 30 bucks itd be worth it ha. Just gotta find a badge now!


----------



## usarnie1 (Sep 21, 2019)

You also need a chain and chain guard.


----------

